# طريقة سهلة لتنصيب روتر قبضة الاسنان السريعة نوع Lares Research



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

نشرت مؤخرا شركة Lares Research المتخصصة لصناعة الات حفر الأسنان والرائدة في هذا المجال .طريقة بسيطة لتغير الروتر التالف وذلك بوضع علامة على رأس القبضة قبل فتح السدادة .
وذلك لسهولة تركيب وتنصيب الروتر دون الحاجة الى استخدام الة العزم الخاصة في حالة عدم وجودها.
وفي الملف التالي يبين مراحل التنصيب واجرااته الكاملة .

وانتظر اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم .
والله الموفق .

البغدادي:7:


----------



## المسلم84 (14 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## السيد الخولي (15 يونيو 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز م / شكرى محمد نورى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وبعد اهنيكم على هذا الملتقى الرائع انا وجدته بالصدفه ومتابعه من فترة شهرين وحاولت التفاعل معكم وللاسف كنت الاقى صعوبة فى الدخول لانى كنت بانسى كلمة الدخول الخاصة بى المهم انا من خلال متابعتى لكم وجدت عدة اشخاص متميزين ومعلوماتهم قيمه منهم حاضرتكم والاخ البغدادى وانا الحقيقه ادعو الله لكم بالخير لانكم مخلصين بجد وياريت كل الناس زيكم اتمنىلكم الخير والتقدم . واخيرا اعرفك بنفسى اخيك فى الله / السيد الخولى مهندس اجهزه طبيه خريج دفعة 84 عملت فى شركة سيمنز وفى عدة شركات عربية واجنبية واخزت الكثير من الدورات اخرهم منذ اسبوع فى فنلندا على اجهزة x-ray serodex وواجهزة cai can المهم اخوك مصرى اعمل الان فى الخليج بين دبى وقطر 
فى شركة المزروعى للتجهيزات الطبيه حوالى 18 سنه خبره فى مجال الاجهزة الطبيه ومازلت اتبع التطوير فى هذا المجال وان شاء الله هافيدكم بما يقدرنى عليه ربنا ان شاء اللة وان شاء الله نكون على تواصل بس على فكره اناكثيرا اكون مسافر او مشغول لان وظيفتى صعبة شوية وسفر على طول اعمل مدير مشاريع للشركه فى دبى وقطر والبحرين 
ولاكن اى استفسار عاوزينه ممكن تراسلونى على الاميل او النليفون sayed_kholy2006 *********** اوموبايل 009745251834 السيد الخولى


----------



## مهموم اليمن (15 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله
اهلا وسهلا بك السيد الخولى ونتمنى ان نستفيد من شخصكم الكريم:: وارجوا ان تخبرنا عن مدة الدوره فى فلندا

اخوك:عبد الله


----------



## mtc.eng (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ شكري 
انت مبدع ودائما متواصل بمواضيعك الرائعة والمفيدة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2008)

السيد الخولي قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ العزيز م / شكرى محمد نورى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وبعد اهنيكم على هذا الملتقى الرائع انا وجدته بالصدفه ومتابعه من فترة شهرين وحاولت التفاعل معكم وللاسف كنت الاقى صعوبة فى الدخول لانى كنت بانسى كلمة الدخول الخاصة بى المهم انا من خلال متابعتى لكم وجدت عدة اشخاص متميزين ومعلوماتهم قيمه منهم حاضرتكم والاخ البغدادى وانا الحقيقه ادعو الله لكم بالخير لانكم مخلصين بجد وياريت كل الناس زيكم اتمنىلكم الخير والتقدم . واخيرا اعرفك بنفسى اخيك فى الله / السيد الخولى مهندس اجهزه طبيه خريج دفعة 84 عملت فى شركة سيمنز وفى عدة شركات عربية واجنبية واخزت الكثير من الدورات اخرهم منذ اسبوع فى فنلندا على اجهزة X-ray Serodex وواجهزة Cai Can المهم اخوك مصرى اعمل الان فى الخليج بين دبى وقطر
> ...



اشكر نبلك وكرمك وجزاك الله خير جزاء .

ونرحب بك ونتمنى ان تكون صديق دائم لنا .

ودمت بألف خير مع اطيب المنى .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يونيو 2008)

mtc.eng قال:


> شكرا جزيلا استاذ شكري
> انت مبدع ودائما متواصل بمواضيعك الرائعة والمفيدة



اشكر ذوقك واطرائك .

الحقيقة كل الاعضاء القسم مبدعين ومتميزين .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر للجميع .

منورين بمروركم .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي شكري البغدادي على عملك الدؤوب للإرتقاء بهذا التخصص الذي يحتاجك وأمثالك كي يعرفه ذويه 

وأصحابه قبل من لا يعرفه .... أشكرك وأتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## وليد العمري (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور و بارك الله  فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مايو 2009)

تقبلوا اجمل الامنيات على ردودكم وما تحمله من معاني رائعة .


البغدادي


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك داوما الشكر فيك قليل الله يوفقك


----------



## مهندسة جادة (10 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية 
ارجو دائما ان تزودونا بمعلومات عن اجهزة الاسنان


----------



## الطيب ياسين (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ومنور المنتدى ومن الله التوفيق مع تقديري


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وماقصرة على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بوركتم جميعكم على هذا التعاون الطيب والمجهودات الجبارة
ان شاء الله يكون النجاح باهر للهندسة الطبية العربية
امين...


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بوركتم جميعكم على هذا التعاون الطيب والمجهودات الجبارة
ان شاء الله يكون النجاح باهر للهندسة الطبية العربية
امين...*​


----------

